# günstige alternativ



## Nabi (15. August 2007)

hallo , als webdesigner interessiere ich mich ein günstige alternativ zu finden als die teure software von adobe wie photoshop oder flash , die preise sind einfach wahnsinnig .. ich 
personlich finde Ulead photo impact  ein gute  günstige alternative , die frage ist kann mann Ulead photo impact 12 kommerziell nutzen , ich habe bei der firma gefragt aber ihre email & kontakt formular beide sind tot , deswegen frage ich ob ich diese software  kommerziell  nutzen kann oder gibt es ein extra lizenz dafdür ?

vielen dank in voraus


----------



## DX-master (18. August 2007)

äm ich verstehe nicht was du meinst habe aber auch photoimpact aber 11 die leitung is warscheinlich tot weil core draw photoimpact aufgekauft hat.


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. August 2007)

Ich wüsste nicht warum man es nicht kommerziell einsetzen darf. Lizenzen bei denen man das Ergebniss nicht kommerziell nutzen darf sind eher die Ausnahme.

Eine weitere Alternative ist Micrografx bzw iGrafx Picture Publisher (bei eBay ist der manchmal zu finden) der kostet recht wenig, und kann durchaus mit älteren Photoshopversionen mithalten, allerdings ohne vernünftiges Ebenen Management.
Oder du besorgst dir Photoshop 6 oder 7, die gibts bei eBay auch recht günstig.


----------



## DX-master (21. August 2007)

oder the gimp ein echt geiles programm das ich sehr lange benutz habe und immer noch benutze hab auch photoimpact oder pain.net core drawl und so weiter nach photoshop 6 oder mit photoshop 6 is gimp 2.3.18 das beste grafik program das ich habe und es ist freeware


----------

